# Best ADGA,MDGR,AGS shows in AL,TN,KY,SC,NC



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Needing a list of some of the good shows to go to.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

In NC there are shows at the Dixie Classic Fair and NC State Fair in the fall. Then there is the Memorial Day and Evin Evans shows in the spring, but at least the Memorial Day Show is already over.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Definitely hit the NAILE in KY late fall. Very competitive.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The North Carolina Dairy Goat Breeders Association has a Memorial Day Show in Rocky Mount NC. 3 rings. We just went to that one.

The Piedmont Dairy Goat Association has a show in Salisbury, NC June 3rd and 4th. This the Evin Evans Show that Suzanne mentioned. 4 rings including a youth show. This year they are having a Nigerian and Nubian Specialty in 2 of the rings

There is a new show the Sandhills Dairy Goat Club is having 2 rings in Fayetteville NC June 10th.

NC Mountain State Fair in Asheville, NC first part of Sept.

NC State Fair in Raleigh late October. 

The fairs pay cash premiums. The NC State Fair pays excellent premiums. $50 for first down to $25 for 10th place. First place dairy herd pays $350 down to $100 for 10th place.

Their is also a fall show in Clemson SC but I have never been.


----------

